# Car Tinting



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

hello,

Purchased a new car, had it tinted by the dealership, as the price difference was not much from 3M (offered in the malls). I also wanted to get the windshield treated for heat reduction. But the dealership refused as they use 3M products, and the 3M logo will appear on the windshield. They would still put it if I insist, but suggested to try vkool (as there is no logo issue with them).

Have 2-issues:
1. Haven't read good things about vkook on the internet
2. My car is under warranty by the dealer, and tinting is also part of the warranty. Now, if I decide to go with vkool, they may back off from their windshield warranty. I just don't want to take a chance, as in my limited experience in Dubai, people always say YES to your question, no matter how ridiculous customers' demands, or even without understanding the question

Has anybody tried 3M on the windshield? Any issues with the logo?

Car experts: What do you suggest?

thanks
Debbie


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I can only give practical experience recommendation.

I have no idea how using a different tint than 3m would affect your warranty. Windshield warranty? What is that? I'm sure you will get a warranty with Vkool. I was under the impression Vkool is a better brand than 3M as they specialise in tint. The price would certainly suggest that. 

I had Vkool on my car for 2 years and had absolutely no problems. It pretty much cut out all the UV rays. I could not feel heat if the sun shone through the window.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Isn't it illegal to tint your windscreen? If not, it should be.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> Isn't it illegal to tint your windscreen? If not, it should be.


You can get a clear tint.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Like Gav I can`t believe it`s legal although I guess legal here depends on how much white you wear. Regardless of legality why put something on the screen that could affect your vision either day or night and that might void your insurance.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Might not be legal, but we know it's done.

Likewise, it isn't legal to drive around with a sunshield in place across the windscreen, but have seen a good number on SZR between Dubai and Abu Dhabi doing it.

To the OP,

Just bear in mind the legal maximum for tint levels. You can apply to the police for special permission to get it darker, but you have to be able to prove why. 30% is the legal limit


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

bubble_boy said:


> You can get a clear tint.


Clear tint? Am I the only one that is puzzled by this 'Clear tint.'


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

indoMLA said:


> Clear tint? Am I the only one that is puzzled by this 'Clear tint.'


The darkness of the tint does not equal it's effectiveness. You do in fact get tints which are clear, or very close to it. If you see a demonstration at 3m or vkool, you will see that a good tint blocks UV rays and it could be very "clear" it does not have to be dark. The more you pay for it the better it normally is at blocking heat radiation.


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

bubble_boy said:


> You can get a clear tint.


its Illegal, a friend of mine was caught couple of days back for tinting wind shield, 500 Dhs fine, 7 Days impound, 4 black point.......

good luck.......


----------



## peppermech (Jan 9, 2009)

*windshield tinting*



debbie790 said:


> hello,
> 
> Purchased a new car, had it tinted by the dealership, as the price difference was not much from 3M (offered in the malls). I also wanted to get the windshield treated for heat reduction. But the dealership refused as they use 3M products, and the 3M logo will appear on the windshield. They would still put it if I insist, but suggested to try vkool (as there is no logo issue with them).
> 
> ...


Hi,
3M logo doesnt obstruct your vision in anyway. Removing logo from 3M film is quite simple. Rub with alcohol.
Vkool has a problem of gps signals getting blocked.
excessive tinting can invite fine of AED 3000/- (without vehicle impounding)
Its not clear if transparent film is allowed by law on front glass. It doesnt obstruct your vision in any way. Most of my friends & myself has it & it helps a lot. There is no issue for registration renewal. But here law is not same for everyone. Hope you get my point.

regards,
pepper


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

peppermech said:


> Hi,
> 3M logo doesnt obstruct your vision in anyway. Removing logo from 3M film is quite simple. Rub with alcohol.
> Vkool has a problem of gps signals getting blocked.
> excessive tinting can invite fine of AED 3000/- (without vehicle impounding)
> ...


This is my solution for most problems!

Seriously Vkool windscreen treatments are both legal and effective. I used to sell them at Al futtaim.


----------

